# riding by your self



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

both have their positives and negatives, I'm impartial. I really just like riding. It's nice to just put music on and go do what i want all day, but i enjoy the social aspect aswell


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I always have my best days when I am solo.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Both are fun but I do my best boarding solo, just get more focused and in the zone.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree you don't have to worry about what people wanna do just go with the flow ,


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I ride by myself 90% of the time. My friends are either skiers or they sketch out on me at the last minute. Or both. I would rather ride with friends but I hate feeling like I'm forcing them to go ride.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Rode with a crew of six last night, kinda pushing it numbers-wise but dope fun. Riding alone tomorrow. Good with whatever, but prefer riding with some peeps. It pushes me riding with people way ahead of my skill level too :thumbsup:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

none of my friends have any passion for snowboarding...it seems like a hassle for them and they're constantly trying to convince themselves out loud that it's worth it to be up there, "oh it's nice to get out of the house" "oh this is a great work out we should do this once a week!" "I can't wait for this day to be over and get a good night sleep" or whatever....

so yeah, I ride alone 99% of the time...I wish I didn't have to though...It does get very lonely, especially when you do something gnarly and get excited and look back and have no one there...  heh


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

I tend to ride with a couple friends and usually have a good time. I hate riding in large groups, it always ends up being a clusterfuck and a lot of time is wasted either waiting for or meeting up with people.

I was very skeptical about riding solo for my first time, but it ended up being a pretty productive day and was rather enjoyable. While I prefer riding with a friend or two, I enjoy riding alone sometimes.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i ideally have 1 or 2 riding mates of similar skill level and mind set. anymore than that and it becomes too much about management.

what's frustrating is when your riding mate brings his/her girlfriend/boyfriend who's clearly not as into the sport or lacks the stamina that the rest of the group has. every third run you end up waiting 10 minutes because the group gets into the following clusterfuck:

girlfriend: i think i need a break, i'm tired.
riding mate: oh, well...*shuffle feet*
girlfriend: you guys can go up...i'll just wait for you guys down here.
riding mate: hmmm, well...i dunno...
girlfriend: no seriously, just go...i'll be here.
*couple of minutes of silent intimacy*
riding mate: ...it IS getting close to lunch, i guess we can take it now.
girlfriend: no honey, i want you to go have fun. don't worry about me.
riding mate: it's okay. i'm getting hungry anyway.
girlfriend: what about the rest of your friends? (points to us waiting by the lift line)
riding mate (skates over to us): me and my girl are gonna take lunch now. you guys can keep going.
ridind mate 2: ...hmmm, yeah, you know what, lunch does sound pretty good right now.
riding mate: no no no, you guys can go up for another run if anything.
riding mate 3: i AM getting kind of hungry...
riding mate: well, it's up to you guys. she's a bit tired, and i figure it's close to lunch anyway.
riding mate 4: so...what are we doing?
*5 minutes of silence and shuffling feet*

most of the best riding i've done was by myself or with 1 other person. and by 1 other person, i mean it could be a group, but you and someone else are locked in focus together and are tearing it up.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

I absolutely love riding by myself, I have my best days, boarding for me is a release so one other person with me is about it and that is rare. 3-4 on occasion, but that is only if the place I'm planning to ride with the group is going to be damn empty.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

*True*

only problem i have if the weather is really bad and you cant see shit


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

solo is way better, I usually end up meeting other solo riders and spending the day with them later on anyway.. it's all good.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> solo is way better, I usually end up meeting other solo riders and spending the day with them later on anyway.. it's all good.


yeah, i notice when i'm by myself and notice another solo rider, we look at each other and nod then we try to play a game that's pretty much a few minutes of "well, can you do THIS?! or how about...THIS?" then we end up riding down together and having fun. but i've never met someone i ended up spending a whole day riding with. it's usually a one-ride stand.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

i ride solo pretty much all the time. riding with someone or a group of people who aren't on the same wavelength as you is really distracting. i mind my own business and hardly notice other people. if theres someone in front of me riding nice then i try to keep up and if i notice another solo rider behind me then i bring my best and see if they're still behind me after a little ways.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I prefer solo. I don't get lonely when I'm alone.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I like both. It's fun to ride with friends, especially since most of them are better than I am & it forces me to keep up & learn more along the way. They also give me some feedback where due. But it's nice to have a couple runs to yourself to just chill or dial in some acquired skill. I do prefer to ride with friends in the rare times I'm in the park our when we're riding off piste - buddy system, ya know...


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

ETM said:


> I always have my best days when I am solo.


+1. Never really thought about it until I read that.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

metric said:


> I ride by myself 90% of the time. My friends are either skiers or they sketch out on me at the last minute. Or both. I would rather ride with friends but I hate feeling like I'm forcing them to go ride.


I have the exact same experience. All of my friends ski...doesn't really matter though. But they're not even into skiing that much either so I end up asking every week if they want to go. Most just come up with some lame excuse then bail at the last minute. Last season I rode by myself for the first time. I thought it might get boring but it doesn't. I stay out just as long when I'm by myself and I get more riding in anyway not having to wait around for friends.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I ride with two boarders and two skiers on the weekends, but I typically ride alone on the weekdays.

I don't mind riding alone, it's kinda nice going wherever I please. I push myself in the park harder when I'm alone too... My friends just like glades/steeps/speed for the most part. 

Alone or not, any day at key or the basin is a good one


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

All my friends are skiers, and only one is able to do anything in the park which is where i like to go most of the time, but he hardly ever goes to the hill anymore. So, when I ride with my friends all i do is black diamonds,glades, etc. but when i'm alone that's when i actually get some good park runs in. I like to mix it up though and not do too much of one thing unless i have a contest the day before or something.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I prefer to ride alone over anything else. I only ever ride with my one friend. Anyother time I just trail the massive groups of kids I know if I get bored. There are like 50 or so kids from my high school there so there is always someone.


----------



## mjcutri (Jan 5, 2012)

*size matters*

I think that the size of the resort matters. If I'm at my local hill (brandywine oh) where I mostly hit the park, I actaully prefer going solo because the runs and lift rides are so short and it's easier to get through the lift lines. If I'm at a larger resort (7springs, holiday valley, peak n peak) where I'm bombing down runs and such, I prefer going with a least 1 other person. 
Unfortunately, I have yet to make it out west, but I suspect I would prefer to go with 2 or 3 others...


----------



## s2k_ridez (Jan 26, 2012)

well, i prefer rider alone to work on my skills/jump but i love to race when it comes to friends. so as conclusion, either way come with benefits/good time


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

As a general rule, I like it being just me, my board and the snow. Go where ever my board takes me and not need to worry about whoever I'm with went.

But there's times when it's nice to be out with friends too. I'm good with both. They're just different.

Though balance is good.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i ride solo about 95% of the time.i like the fact that i can do whichever run i choose,practice some techniques and not worry about anyone else.the downside is i normally would not venture out of bounds(not to far from designated areas)unless i'm with some friends.I have a few friends that snowboard and skis but they seldom come out and play.today, i've ridden with some newer friends and it was fun but it got a little clusterf*#*! when they cannot agree where to go i basically rode away and took the lead:laugh:


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Riding with friends is cool, but how my skills surpassed my friends was because of me riding alone. At first I wasn't nearly conditioned enough or skilled enough to keep up with people, now I find myself leading the way. 

Although sometimes with friends, when some of them can do tricks you can't, it does motivate you to get better too.

Pros and Cons.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

I tend to ride alone most of the time since almost all of my friends are more all-mountain oriented and I prefer to lap the park. \
But lately a couple of my friends have been starting to try out the park, which is cool since I love seeing them progress in their riding and it means we get to ride together more often. Just kinda sucks waiting for them when they sit at the top of a line of features and take forever to drop in even though no one else is dropping. But I understand that they're new at this and even small features can be pretty intimidating at first. Although, if they're still this hesitant a year from now, I'm going to be giving them a lot of shit about it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Like most people here, I ride solo 90% of the time. My girlfriend boards with me most days, but we take a warm up run together and then I'm off. She says I push her too much anyway, so we both have better days apart. I've only met one person who can keep the same pace as me, and he hasn't moved West yet so all of my good runs are by myself.

Once/twice a year I join up with my old university for a trip and then I ride in a group of 5-6 people, it's a blast as long as their pace is good. I'm not at the hill to spend time sitting on snow getting cold. Usually I have good luck and find people that only want one break or so on the way down.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i always ride alone mostly cause none of my friends ride, and our lift lines are like 5 seconds long so theres never time to chit chat and meet new riders.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, really assuring to see a lot of you guys ride solo. Not to sound like too much of a loner but I do a lot of my hobbies alone. I guess I don't have many friends that are often more adventerous/active. They'd prefer to plan a drinking night or something  I shoot alone, when I get my mountain bike I'll be alone, when I rockclimb I'll be alone. I'd go to the skatepark alone often when I skated. I couldn't find anyone to go with me to a semi-local resort's "College Night". Was really disappointed since I haven't ridden this season yet + I just bought my own board. Only thing stopping really is that it's an hour-one hour & 1/2 so it'd be lonely plus since I'm so far away from home, it'd be more reassuring having someone to help me fix a flat or let someone know that I ran us into a ditch  Plus I see a lot of people on the mountain in groups n' all, thought I would look weird or something.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Eh, depends on the situation I suppose... I dont like going to the resorts, or mountains alone. If i'm traveling far distances, I prefer to have at least one other person with me (help with driving, or accompany on the flight) Usually when I get there I'm totally cool with going off by myself, but meeting up with them for lunch, or sharing a few new spots found, etc.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I ride most of the time alone.

my friends that actually snowboard aren't very good, and while it's fun to be w/ my friends.. it does suck always waiting on them ect..

I wish I had friends who were also pretty decent at snowboarding (i'm no pro but I'm way better then average imo) that way we could push each other, and help each other progress.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Riding alone is what music is for! I really like it when someone is right on par with you while you are riding. Seems to happen more on powder days. Usually one guy's saying "I wanna go to the park..." another says, "I wanna ride some glades..." and others want to ride trails or steeps...

Worst part about riding alone is the drive though...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I ride by myself pretty much all the time because all my friends have gotten old in the head. It's ok for all the reasons others have mentioned -- can listen to music, no arguments about what to do, set my own pace, etc. However yesterday I did a lap with grafta on Seymour and he started off by doing a large ollie where it hadn't occurred to me to try one. On the part of the run where he was leading, he simply took a different line than I'm used to. It's possible to get stale or to just get into a set of habits if you don't have someone else to push you in a new direction -- and I don't mean something dramatic like a 50' gap to rail.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Last season I rode, I went literally every other day.. unfortunately most people I know have lives, work, school whatever.. so I rode alone most of the time. I still had fun. But.. most of my friends know how much I love riding so when they do go, I'm usually the first person they call because they know I'll be available or do whatever I can to get out of whatever I had planned.

I prefer to ride with other people, I progress so much more - but riding alone is also a great time, otherwise I wouldn't ride as much as I do. I'd say 50% of the time I ride alone, and it's very rare I ride with more than 2-3 other people.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I ride solo often as well. My boys, for the most part, don't ride and are scared/hesitant to try. I occasional get my brother to come out with me but for the most part I am alone. 
But I honestly kinda like it. I ride the trails I want, as fast as I want, as much as I want. Eat when I want. Brake when I want without having to argue with anyone else. But it would be nice to have a crew with me from time to time.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in a midwest city that is 1.5 hours drive to the nearest mountain, which isn't particularly good. All of my friends think skiing/riding is a novelty and maybe something to do once a year on a Saturday. I try to get out there a couple times every weekend. I usually go with my girlfriend but she's still learning so I do about 50% teaching and 50% riding alone and working on my skills. When I do manage to get a couple buddies together, they only go a few times a year so their skill level is way lower and I end up standing and waiting for the majority of the time. 

I will say though, I have found a nice little trick to meet other groups of riders when I'm alone or with one person... I bring my grill and a cooler full of meat and pump out a bunch of food right around lunch time in the parking lot. There's always a group of riders that end up bringing over their beer and we share food, and that usually results in all of us riding for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

I always drive to my hill alone and if someones there I ride with them but if not I ride alone. I enjoy both sometimes. Yesterday I drove over an hour to go to thePeanut Butter Rail Jam. The problem was none of my friends could go so I went alone and not knowing anyone else that would be there. I started talking to the local kids and ended up riding with them all day and having a blast.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I almost always ride with my crew. Just doesnt feel the same. Especially when your trying big stuff you have never tried. I like it when my buddy has my back, is there to help me so on and so forth.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

you can never be lonely because you will always have yourself


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> I will say though, I have found a nice little trick to meet other groups of riders when I'm alone or with one person... I bring my grill and a cooler full of meat and pump out a bunch of food right around lunch time in the parking lot. There's always a group of riders that end up bringing over their beer and we share food, and that usually results in all of us riding for the rest of the day.



Haha no one is freaked out then when you ask them to ride in your windowless van to pick up 'supplies'??


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

irrballsac said:


> Haha no one is freaked out then when you ask them to ride in your windowless van to pick up 'supplies'??


Nah, not when you drive an ice cream truck. No one is afraid of an ice cream truck!


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

irrballsac said:


> Haha no one is freaked out then when you ask them to ride in your windowless van to pick up 'supplies'??


----------



## moobox (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been riding for 4 years and normally it's me and one other person, a good friend on mine. We're both around the same skill level but lately I've been trying to push myself harder (in a safe progressive manner of course) where he is a little reluctant to do so (scared of being judged by other people on the hill). I've never really rode by myself with the exception of maybe the majority of a run if I got seperated from whoever I was riding with that day... until now! It was my birthday last weekend and all I wanted to do was snowboard. We got a bit of fresh snow and I had it set in my mind that I was going boarding on my birthday. All of my friends wanted me to go out drinking or whatever (understandable) and I asked a bunch of people to go boarding but nobody was down. Woke up at like 6am, made a wicked breakfast and looked outside. I barely had to even think about it, I immediately knew I was going to snowboard that day. I made the 2 hour drive to the closest decent hill by myself and had a fucking blast. Pushed myself and had a lot of great runs. I did see a couple of friends from work (few girls) so I hung with them for a couple of hours. Two were skiiers (one of which was terrrrrrible) and one used to snowboard. Helped her get her groove back for a couple of runs, she was pretty good actually. After a while though I got tired of waiting for them every run lol, so I screwed off and went solo again. It's wierd... although I knew I would have a good day because my birthday started out good and I was going boarding, I was a bit curious how it would be riding by myself for 10 hours. Honestly it couldn't have gone better.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Nice! Well, I'm about to try it out in 30 minutes. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

^ don't get stuck in an avalanche or go out of bounds


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

At this point I feel going solo is the best idea. Most people around me feel once or twice a year is enough for them and I feel once every week is not enough. I have progressed way past any of my other friends and GF and the only dude that is close to my level has a GF that shits a brick every time he goes because she can't be up his butt every minute.


----------



## mc_gutierrez18 (Feb 17, 2012)

its my first season riding. Always went with a group so i can learn from their ways and have fun with them. But now that i have the necessary basic skills i might as well ride on my own. That way i can enhance my park skills and ride a little bit more than i used to. besides that i get to socialize with other people riding solo. You never know they might have some information you can gather around useful for future references.


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

I usually find my self riding alone alot. Im kinda stuck in the middle, my dad, brother and sister usually go to the highest point and do alot of black runs, and my fear of heights and confidence in myself keeps me of those runs. And Im not patient enough to wait for my mom/grandmother 

I kinda like it though, don't have to mind anyone but yourself, and no little brother yelling at you to keep up


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Aliaz said:


> I usually find my self riding alone alot. Im kinda stuck in the middle, my dad, brother and sister usually go to the highest point and do alot of black runs, and my fear of heights and confidence in myself keeps me of those runs. And Im not patient enough to wait for my mom/grandmother
> 
> I kinda like it though, don't have to mind anyone but yourself, and no little brother yelling at you to keep up


I prefer to ride by myself. I get tired of hearing my friends yelling help I'm stuck in a tree well, or I've fallen off a cliff and broken both my legs. That stuff just gets in the way of counting my runs...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

In the 2 years I've been riding, I don't think I've ever spent a whole day on the slopes alone. I normally get there before my friends and get some fast laps in while there are groomers to destroy. I got first tracks on my favorite run last weekend and was able to get up to 45.7 MPH (if Ski Tracks is correct).

I'm getting to the point where I think it would be nice to have no distractions. I really need to work on switch riding and I want to start getting some hang time on jumps. Most of the people I ride with are capable riders, but have no intention to stretch their abilities. They're more worried about taking multiple beer breaks than first chair. 

Plus, it would be nice to meet some locals who really push it. I may even take some advanced lessons to get some critiques on my form.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Most of the people I ride with are capable riders, but have no intention to stretch their abilities. They're more worried about taking multiple beer breaks than first chair.


I think people hit a point where they think they can't get any better, and turn into beer riders. I'd much rather hit the first chair and stay until the end of the day, the hot tub after is where the beer tastes best anyway!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I think people hit a point where they think they can't get any better, and turn into beer riders. I'd much rather hit the first chair and stay until the end of the day, the hot tub after is where the beer tastes best anyway!


Hell yes to tubbin'

The other difference is that they live within an hour of the mountain and I'm 4 hours away (3 hours if you count the time change). When I go, I want to savor every damned lap. 

Another reason to go alone: I just picked up a Bern Audio Helmet and Spotify Premium. Between the two, the word lonely does not exist.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> The other difference is that they live within an hour of the mountain and I'm 4 hours away (3 hours if you count the time change). When I go, I want to savor every damned lap.


I'm an hour away from my local hill, and I still want to be first there and enjoy every run. I'm not one of the chairlift drinkers, and the chalet bars are always too expensive. I used to spike a coffee with some baileys when I was night boarding at Blue Mountain a few years ago, but even then I'd spike my coffee then bring it up the first chair, huck the cup in the garbage at the top and board like crazy for 4 hours. 

To snowboarding!!! :laugh: lol


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> The other difference is that they live within an hour of the mountain and I'm 4 hours away (3 hours if you count the time change). When I go, I want to savor every damned lap.


That makes a big difference too. Living near the resort and having a season pass means you can be picky. There have been days I've gone home after two runs because the conditions weren't floating my boat.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

onefutui2e said:


> i ideally have 1 or 2 riding mates of similar skill level and mind set. anymore than that and it becomes too much about management.
> 
> what's frustrating is when your riding mate brings his/her girlfriend/boyfriend who's clearly not as into the sport or lacks the stamina that the rest of the group has. every third run you end up waiting 10 minutes because the group gets into the following clusterfuck:
> 
> ...


this.is.spot.on! loololololol

I much prefer to ride solo, or with a handful of like-minded & like-skilled friends. The only bad part about being on the resort solo, is taking breaks.

I have friends that snowboard, but its so rare that all of us can go on the same day...


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I think people hit a point where they think they can't get any better, and turn into beer riders. I'd much rather hit the first chair and stay until the end of the day, the hot tub after is where the beer tastes best anyway!


I ride mainly alone locally and usually do a few trips with friends each year.. mix of skiers/boarders. Given I ride the hills around NJ quite a bit, I like to be there before the masses. I am also a firm believer in separation of riding and partying. Fortunately the few people I ever ride with locally and most of the people I take trips with are usually on the same wavelength. 

I can't go first to last very much anymore but I like to be out early, go as long as I can with a quick refuel break then hit the "Apres" scene. I love nothing more than a good beer (IPAs) and some good eats AFTER a hard day of riding.. just never been the type of guy to mix that in with the day on the trails.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> I ride mainly alone locally and usually do a few trips with friends each year.. mix of skiers/boarders. Given I ride the hills around NJ quite a bit, I like to be there before the masses. I am also a firm believer in separation of riding and partying. Fortunately the few people I ever ride with locally and most of the people I take trips with are usually on the same wavelength.
> 
> I can't go first to last very much anymore but I like to be out early, go as long as I can with a quick refuel break then hit the "Apres" scene. I love nothing more than a good beer (IPAs) and some good eats AFTER a hard day of riding.. just never been the type of guy to mix that in with the day on the trails.


Yep I usually can hardly walk in the lift line in the last hour or so of the day. I think that's a good sign though.  I had an 83 km (almost 10,000m vert) day last week and then boarded another two days after that. Can't do that with a system full of junk.

Of course I love to BBQ at the hotels, and a few of them around here have that which is great, so I BBW some chicken/steak whatever and have a beer or a glass of wine with dinner. Maybe a vodka and something in the hot tub, then maybe a game of cards and early to bed to be the first one back on the hills.

Luckily I've been teaching my girlfriend the ropes since day one for her, so she's totally into the eating right, leaving early, staying on the hill all day mentality.

Back on topic, she's getting better to the point where it's actually fun to board with her for a few runs. I usually practice riding switch if I want to keep pace with her, or I'll blast past her and do a couple jumps then pause for her to catch up. Of course riding solo is the only way my blood gets pumping though. I like riding into the lift line gasping for air because I'd bombed so hard!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Alone most of the times...unless I end up with someone I met on this forum. Sometime my wife joins, but she's a very slow and cautions skier. We do a couple of groomers warm up together and she takes a break. My kids ( 12boy and 14 girl) DO NOT seem interested in snowboarding. It's either too cold or too early alarm for them. I don't get it. Cant be from me..I have been rock climbing for 26 years and snowboarding for 6. I love the outdoors. But I'll keep trying. So when the pow falls I just fill the car, make a sandwich and drive up alone for another epic day. Yesterday I rode 8:40 to 3:30 non stop. and drove back.(2.5 hrs) Pretty used to my day trips by now. Wake [email protected] 4:20 in the car by 5, Drive up the 88 covered in snow with my WRX (she loves it) Get in Kwood by 8 or so. Restroom, suit up and in line for first chair. Ride until my legs allow me. Drive back home.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I kinda miss riding in a small group (2-4) of like-minded/skilled riders. It's nice to get a different perspective, and to push each other... someone's gonna nut-up (show-off?) and drop that cliff. And shit, if he did it, there's no way I'm not doing it!

But since the group disbanded (college, life etc...) I haven't been able to find anyone who likes to ride the same way I do, and can keep up. So it's been 99% solo for 10+ years, which I enjoy as well.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I ride alone if I cant find anybody to go with me. No reason I shouldnt be able to have a good time because my friends are busy.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Riding solo is a good time to practice on stuff you are weak on. Part of the problem with riding by yourself is definitely pushing yourself. It helps to have good riders that you can progress with.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

bassholic said:


> ^ don't get stuck in an avalanche or go out of bounds


It went well! I brought some awesome cds with me for the ride there n' back plus there's some awesome views along the way so the drive didn't bother me. I saw plenty of solo people on the lifts, in the parking lot, on the tables, etc. I don't ride well enough to do well out of bounds :laugh: Wish I had someone to talk to on the way up the lift and when I took a break at the base of the mountain but other than that, would do it again.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> It went well! I brought some awesome cds with me for the ride there n' back plus there's some awesome views along the way so the drive didn't bother me. I saw plenty of solo people on the lifts, in the parking lot, on the tables, etc. I don't ride well enough to do well out of bounds :laugh: Wish I had someone to talk to on the way up the lift and when I took a break at the base of the mountain but other than that, would do it again.


I find people always willing to chat on the lifts. You can tell right away if they're not wanting to hear your life story lol. Also, when I'm on my own I don't usually bother stopping for lunch. Just bring some granola bars with me in my pants, maybe stop for a hot chocolate or something for 10 mins and to take a leak but other than that


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I find people always willing to chat on the lifts. You can tell right away if they're not wanting to hear your life story lol. Also, when I'm on my own I don't usually bother stopping for lunch. Just bring some granola bars with me in my pants, maybe stop for a hot chocolate or something for 10 mins and to take a leak but other than that


I don't get very hungry when I'm snowboarding. Well, I do but my mind just ignores it. I had 2 granola bars and I was back on the lifts. Haha some woman said it was okay for me to join her on the lift after I told her to go before me but I didn't hear her right so I ignored the offer. She probably thought I was a douche. I only got on with strangers once towards the end of my sesh. Their 3rd pal wasn't paying attention and didn't get on with them, so I did


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I find people always willing to chat on the lifts.


You know what's strange? I usually ride solo so I often end up taking a lift with others who are there together. For some reason people will openly discuss very personal matters while sitting next to a complete stranger who can't help but overhear the conversation. I've heard people talk about their infidelities, their financial woes, their family problems, their business plans, and all kinds of other confidential shit. I know they can see me sitting right next to them. Maybe since I'm wearing a helmet, face mask, goggles, and am covered head to toe they think it's anonymous? I've been on the chair before next to neighbors and colleagues yet they didn't recognize me, so it's not nearly as anonymous as they think.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I did the perfect strategy last Saturday when I had some friends up at the mountain. Spent the first 2-3 hours riding by myself, then rode with them the rest of the day. They're good riders but none of them bomb like I do, especially on pow. Still, riding with buddies and having a pitcher at the end of the day often trumps the solo experience.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I did the perfect strategy last Saturday when I had some friends up at the mountain. Spent the first 2-3 hours riding by myself, then rode with them the rest of the day. They're good riders but none of them bomb like I do, especially on pow. Still, riding with buddies and having a pitcher at the end of the day often trumps the solo experience.


That sounds like the best way to do it. I love the post-ride "debriefing" with beer and food.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> You know what's strange? I usually ride solo so I often end up taking a lift with others who are there together. For some reason people will openly discuss very personal matters while sitting next to a complete stranger who can't help but overhear the conversation. I've heard people talk about their infidelities, their financial woes, their family problems, their business plans, and all kinds of other confidential shit. I know they can see me sitting right next to them. Maybe since I'm wearing a helmet, face mask, goggles, and am covered head to toe they think it's anonymous? I've been on the chair before next to neighbors and colleagues yet they didn't recognize me, so it's not nearly as anonymous as they think.


My friends would be the ones to totally talk about confidential shit in front of everyone on a lift, no matter if its a young kids to old gmas, they talk about anything. So i guess its groups of close friends just ignore loners. I my-self ride with my crew for the first warm-up runs then we split ways and the fun starts. I prefer riding solo like most but finding a park acquaintance, that's better, is always good for progression. 

Solo=Freedom
group=Restrictions


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

One downside about riding solo....if you want video of your day all you're getting is First-person view.

Wouldn't it be great if places had like wireless camera that recorded the trails? You could rent a little device to keep in your coat pocket that had its own frequency. At the end of the day you turn it in and it would pull the little feeds off of their server for whatever camera you passed at whatever time you past it. Of course it wouldn't be a zoomed in view of just you but it would be something.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> One downside about riding solo....if you want video of your day all you're getting is First-person view.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if places had like wireless camera that recorded the trails? You could rent a little device to keep in your coat pocket that had its own frequency. At the end of the day you turn it in and it would pull the little feeds off of their server for whatever camera you passed at whatever time you past it. Of course it wouldn't be a zoomed in view of just you but it would be something.


I would totally pay for a guy to ski/board with me for a few hours for some video footage. He'd get all the cool angles, no shakey camera, and I wouldn't have to buy a stupid helmet cam for $200 and ride around with it all day for 5 minutes of good footage.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I would totally pay for a guy to ski/board with me for a few hours for some video footage. He'd get all the cool angles, no shakey camera, and I wouldn't have to buy a stupid helmet cam for $200 and ride around with it all day for 5 minutes of good footage.


Whoa, really? I couldn't see myself doing that. Besides having all the downsides of riding with someone else, you'd have to pay for the privilege.

I haven't adopted the video documentation thing yet. My riding is too boring to watch.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I would totally pay for a guy to ski/board with me for a few hours for some video footage. He'd get all the cool angles, no shakey camera, and I wouldn't have to buy a stupid helmet cam for $200 and ride around with it all day for 5 minutes of good footage.


I thought about doing this business, but i started to think about actually editing and compiling the good footage. If it was just to trail you, then i'm golden and you get to decide what you want. As well as i offered my dentist to have her child tape me for an hour and i'd kick the kid 20 bucks


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Sort of related, Bachy has a media lab and media camps:

Mt. Bachelor Ski Resort - Mountain Media Lab


----------



## BrysonM (Oct 20, 2011)

metric said:


> I ride by myself 90% of the time. My friends are either skiers or they sketch out on me at the last minute. Or both. I would rather ride with friends but I hate feeling like I'm forcing them to go ride.


I know the feeling" sketch out on me at the lats minute" always pisses me off I need new friends haha


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I haven't adopted the video documentation thing yet. My riding is too boring to watch.



Are you insinuating that your riding is more boring than mine? It's time for a bore off...who's in?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> Are you insinuating that your riding is more boring than mine? It's time for a bore off...who's in?


My riding is so boring that my legs even fall asleep.

Your turn...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Whoa, really? I couldn't see myself doing that. Besides having all the downsides of riding with someone else, you'd have to pay for the privilege.
> 
> I haven't adopted the video documentation thing yet. My riding is too boring to watch.


I had a tank cam on my old sportbike, took some good vids at the drags and on some mountain roads. People on youtube said I should have been faster at the drags but I still like watching the vids every once in a while.

Also, my girlfriend is really trying to master carving this year. I'd like some footage to show her what she's doing right, and what she's missing.

Yeah I'd pay somebody to take some footage one day. I just bought a contour roam but now extra mounts are $20 a piece, and frankly I think I'm going to get bored of it after a few days. I'd rather pay somebody $50 to tail me for a few hours and just give me the raw footage, or $100 and they edit me a nice video or two...

I'm planning on trying some really different view points with the camera, and I want it for kayaking too, so I don't regret my purchase, just think that it's another thing I don't really need. I'd rather be filmed on a proper camera from a distance so I'd get the full effect. 

My riding's so boring I'd rather watch the sex and the city movie than ride. :cheeky4:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

poutanen said:


> My riding's so boring I'd rather watch the sex and the city movie than ride. :cheeky4:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> My riding is so boring that my legs even fall asleep.
> 
> Your turn...


My riding is so boring that my Machete committed Hara-Kiri.


----------



## mc_gutierrez18 (Feb 17, 2012)

^

"my riding is so boring the lift stopped bringing me to the top"

lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My riding is so boring I think I'm going to take up skiing! :laugh:


























NOT!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> My riding is so boring I think I'm going to take up skiing! :laugh:


Yyyyyyeeeeeaaaahhhh.... cuz _that'll_ fix it.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

My riding is enjoyable and if I could have a mirror I'd pay for one. 
On topic, I almost never ride alone but next season all my snowboard friends are going to college while im taking the year off so I asusme ill be alone


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

After thinking about this thread more, I decided to call it in tomorrow. Packing up my gear and making the 4 hour drive to the mountain in the AM. 

Wish me luck. 

I'm riding alone but bringing my Go Pro since I won't get distracted from filming. I'm hoping to work on park and I'm bringing my cambered stick to do a few speed runs. I'll try and post an edit when I get around to it.


----------

